# Connecting Dell lnspiron 640m laptop to Samsung LA32R81BD LCD TV



## jytioh (Sep 18, 2007)

I've been trying to connect my laptop to my new LCD TV using VGA cable. However, I can't seem to change the source on my TV to PC as the PC option remains disabled. My laptop does detect my LCD TV though. 

Hope someone can point out the problem. 

Thanks.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

You should be using the S Video connection:
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins640m/en/om/media2.htm#wp1067164


----------



## jytioh (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Hughv. 

I've tried using the S-video connection before but the quality is very poor. 

Is there any reason why I can't use the VGA cable since that is the default PC input for the LCD TV according to the manual. The only thing is the TV fails to detect the connection and enable the PC as a source.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm not sure this is possible-TV specs are different from external monitors, but I'm not an expert on this.
I'm a little surprised the S Video isn't better. Can you allocate more video memory?
This is from the manual, but I assume you know it already:
Switching the Video Image

When you start the computer with an external device (such as an external monitor or projector) attached and turned on, the image may appear on either the computer display or the external device.

Press <Fn><F8> to switch the video image between the display only, the external device only, or the display and the external device simultaneously.


----------



## jytioh (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Hughv. 

Yes. I've tried Fn+F8 on my laptop but it doesn't work. The problem seems to be my TV not able to detect the PC input, wheras my laptop has no problem detecting the TV.


----------



## Yisus77 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi I have the same problem with different samsung model different laptop. It is not the f8 key. I tried this with a cable i borrowed from an epson video beam and it works perfect, then i bought a cable at a hardware store but it does not work. As you said the computer knows you hook up the TV, it detects the supported modes by the TV so there is actually communication between them but the TV does not highlights the PC input option. I had the cable tested at the store and it works fine with a CRT. Does anybody knows is there to different standards for the vga Cable? I seems the pinouts at the vga output and cables are crossed (actually a mirror image), could it be the problem?


----------



## jytioh (Sep 18, 2007)

I've found out the problem. A service agent came to inspect. He used his cable and it worked. He told me some VGA cables have a few pins which are inactive which caused the problem. Computer monitors do not use these pins but the Samsung LCD TV does. The problem now is I can't seem to find a VGA cable that has these pins working. I've bought VGA cables from a few shop and they all didn't work. The only one working so far is the one brought along by the service agent.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Yisus77 said:


> Hi I have the same problem with different samsung model different laptop. It is not the f8 key. I tried this with *a cable i borrowed from an epson video beam and it works perfect,* then i bought a cable at a hardware store but it does not work. As you said the computer knows you hook up the TV, it detects the supported modes by the TV so there is actually communication between them but the TV does not highlights the PC input option. I had the cable tested at the store and it works fine with a CRT. Does anybody knows is there to different standards for the vga Cable? I seems the pinouts at the vga output and cables are crossed (actually a mirror image), could it be the problem?


Why don't you just buy that cable?


----------



## Yisus77 (Mar 8, 2008)

Yeah sure MysticEyes !!! I will buy a 600$ videobeam just to get the cable. I have already buy three at local stores and they dont work, I will have to mail order it. And YES that the problem I disassemble one of my cables and ido to id2 conection are missing (pin 11, 12, 15, etc) only the more necessary pins are actually connected from one end to the other.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> Yeah sure MysticEyes !!! I will buy a 600$ videobeam just to get the cable.


I have a strange feeling that Epson sells replacement cables.


----------

